
Clef 2FA is shutting down - mprev
https://blog.getclef.com/discontinuing-support-for-clef-6c89febef5f3#.gskhpw6kd
======
Elena_UNLOQ
There still are alternatives:
[https://wordpress.org/plugins/unloq/](https://wordpress.org/plugins/unloq/)

------
voycey
I know a lot of people who moved to this directly from GA, guess this is going
to hurt a lot of people!

------
alokedesai
Man, really sad to hear this. Best of luck to Jesse, Brennan, and Mark in
their next adventure

